# Sad day for my family



## werdwolf (Feb 11, 2009)

Well I know it's not a smoking thing, but I'm an introvert and this is one of the few places I feel I can open up.

Today I had to put my friend Aspen down.  My wife and I have a beautiful blended family, but she was our "child" together for 12 years.

She had the equivalent of dementia and it got to the point she was inconsolable at night and we couldn't sleep.

These are from earlier today.

Thanks for checking her out.


----------



## fired up (Feb 11, 2009)

Im sorry to hear about your loss, I know how hard it is to lose a dog.


----------



## ganny76 (Feb 11, 2009)

Sorry to hear that Werdwolf.  She was a beautiful dog.


----------



## mrsb (Feb 11, 2009)

I am very sorry to hear that.  I fear (know) I will be in that same situation within weeks.  I never knew what a dog could do to your heartstrings until my husband and I were married and his dogs became mine.


----------



## rtom (Feb 11, 2009)

I'm sorry to hear about your loss, your pets get to be a big part of the family.


----------



## rw willy (Feb 11, 2009)

Nothing beats a good dog.
Hang in there


----------



## yankeerob (Feb 11, 2009)

That's harsh. I feel for you as I have one that's 16 and acting pretty strange.

-rob


----------



## bassman (Feb 11, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss.  Just one week ago today, we had to lay to rest our beloved cocker spaniel, Tasha.  She had liver cancer which spread to her lungs.  Also had her for 12 years.  It's hard to get over but hang in there.


----------



## skwerl (Feb 11, 2009)

Sorry for your loss, pets do become family.


----------



## bmudd14474 (Feb 11, 2009)

Im sorry to hear that. Been there before and know the feelings. She is a beautiful Dog.


----------



## moltenone (Feb 11, 2009)

that's one of the hardest losses to endure because no one else knows your pain like you and your family,sorry for your loss.

mark

this is a good dog song,kinda stuff a pet owner deal's with.


----------



## luvtocook (Feb 11, 2009)

When a beloved friend goes to "Puppy Dog Heaven" it is a very sad time. I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## azrocker (Feb 11, 2009)

I too am saddened to hear your loss. My Mo is very special to me and I will be heart broken if and when he goes.


----------



## athabaskar (Feb 11, 2009)

Hang in there bud. My current best friend is getting on in age, so I try to prepare myself for that time, but I know I can't.

My best consolation is knowing that after an appropriate period there will be a new best friend to look at me like I'm the best thing ever.


----------



## richoso1 (Feb 11, 2009)

Sorry about your loss of a long term companion, may the memories bring you smiles and grins.


----------



## davenh (Feb 11, 2009)

Sorry to hear about your little pal. Hang in there.


----------



## crusty ol salt (Feb 11, 2009)

Sorry to hear about your loss, my thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## gooose53 (Feb 11, 2009)

Had to do the same thing the weekend after Christmas.  It was one of the hardest things I've ever done.  I know how you feel and our thoughts are with you and the missus.


----------



## irishteabear (Feb 11, 2009)

You have my sympathy.  I understand completely how you feel.  It never is an easy decision.  They definitely are a member of your family.

I also have had to have a beloved pet put down.  It was on Good Friday of last year.  It is something I hope to never have to do again.


----------



## ronp (Feb 11, 2009)

Breaks my heart, been there done that. I have had 2 for the last 15 years and when one goes to heaven the other mourns and is badly affected. Last time it happenend I went out and rescued another and help us and the other guy.

Good luck with tear in my eye.


----------



## clmdmia (Feb 11, 2009)

Sorry for your loss. We had to say "see ya later my friend" to our AJ in Oct. It's never easy. Peace Aspen.


----------



## deewain32 (Feb 11, 2009)

Sorry for your loss. We went through it twice last year.


----------



## supervman (Feb 11, 2009)

Only those who have experienced it know it. 
They are ALWAYS home and ALWAYS happy to see you. 

Sucks. 
Good friends they are.


----------



## cowgirl (Feb 11, 2009)

Werdwolf, so sorry to hear of your loss. My heart goes out to you and your family.


----------



## allen (Feb 11, 2009)

That's a beautiful dog, sorry to hear, we had to put our Tootsie to sleep 4 weeks a go,aint the same with out her.


----------



## donnylove (Feb 11, 2009)

Werdwolf - please accept my condolences.  Lots of dog lovers around here.  Me definitely included.  It's never easy to let go of a friend, especially when they are that loyal.  Take care and be sure to show us pics when you get your next one!


----------



## bright scouter (Feb 11, 2009)

Sorry to hear of your loss Werdwolf.  Know what you are going through.  Had to put one of our lab brothers down a few years ago.  Had a brain tumor and it was the only choice.  But the choice hurts.  Good luck to you and your family.


----------



## grothe (Feb 11, 2009)

Sorry to hear Werd...nothing worse than tryin to make that decision. Hang in there!!


----------



## txbbqman (Feb 11, 2009)

T & P's sorry for your loss


----------



## douglaslizard (Feb 11, 2009)

sorry for your loss


----------



## shorts (Feb 11, 2009)

Sorry to hear about your loss...looks like a good companion there!!!


----------



## phopkins (Feb 11, 2009)

Very sorry that you had to make that decision!  Truly is one of the hardest things to do.


----------



## mcp9 (Feb 11, 2009)

my dog died a little over 2 years ago.  still hard.  they are man's best friend.  quality of life is huge for a dog.  u have to believe u made the right decision.  sorry to hear.


----------



## jocosa (Feb 11, 2009)

Very sorry to hear about that - she was so pretty!   Condolences to all who have *ever* had to make the same decision... it's one of the most heart-wrenching things a person must do.

We had a canine pal who was 16 when he passed, and there's no doubt, furry friends are indeed family.


----------



## hungryjohn (Feb 11, 2009)

I know how much you are hurting because I've been through it twice.

We'll keep you in our thoughts.


----------



## sweet_magnolia (Feb 11, 2009)

So sorry for your loss.  Even though you did  the right thing, I know it's still hard.    She was a beautiful girl.


----------



## vettegirl (Feb 11, 2009)

I am really sorry for your loss, but this might give you some solace......



When an animal dies that has been   especially close to someone here, that pet goes to Rainbow Bridge. There are meadows and hills for all of our special friends so they can run and play together. There is plenty of food, water and sunshine, and our friends are warm and comfortable.


All the animals who had been ill and old are restored to health and vigor. Those who were hurt or maimed are made whole and strong again, just as we remember them in our dreams of days and times gone by. The animals are happy and content, except for one small thing; they each miss someone very special to them, who had to be left behind.

 They all run and play together, but the day comes when one suddenly stops and looks into the distance. His bright eyes are intent. His eager body quivers. Suddenly he begins to run from the group, flying over the green grass, his legs carrying him faster and faster.

 
You have been spotted, and when you and your special friend finally meet, you cling together in joyous reunion, never to be parted again. The happy kisses rain upon your face; your hands again caress the beloved head, and you look once more into the trusting eyes of your pet, so long gone from your life but never absent from your heart.

 
Then you cross Rainbow Bridge   together....  


 
Author unknown...


----------



## werdwolf (Feb 11, 2009)

I must say my wife and I are amazed at the support!

I expected maybe 10-12 replies and a few viewers.  Never expected all of this.  

This site really is about the people here.

God bless all of you for the support (and of course the smoking stuff) and kind thoughts.

Ed, Jan, and family


----------



## sumosmoke (Feb 11, 2009)

Precious pictures of such a great looking pet. My heart goes out to you ...


----------



## smokeguy (Feb 11, 2009)

Our hearts go out to you and your family.  It's tough to lose a trusted friend of that long.


----------



## shooterrick (Feb 11, 2009)

Suzie was our black lab for 17 years.  I understand and am sorry for your loss.  Take care.


----------



## mulepackin (Feb 12, 2009)

We sure feel for ya. I've had a lot of dogs and horses I've had to part with (heck even a few cows) over the years. It's never easy. It's amazing how they sneak into your life and then become such a big part of it. Our thoughts are with ya.


----------



## teacup13 (Feb 13, 2009)

i am sorry to hear of your loss... 

my pets are more like my kids so i know the loss of a family member can be hard


----------



## forluvofsmoke (Feb 13, 2009)

Hey Werd, sorry to hear that. Our pets really do have a big place in our homes and hearts. Keep your chin up, and soon you'll find a way to fill the gap.

Take care.

Eric


----------



## gnubee (Feb 13, 2009)

So sorry to hear that. I lost my Lab 3 years ago and it still hurts. It is one of the hardest things you will ever have to do and it takes great courage to do it. But we do owe them that when it is time. My prayers go out for you and Aspen.


----------



## Dutch (Feb 13, 2009)

Ed, you got to remember that we are all family here. What affects one of us affects us all. We share in the joys and sorrows that is life. Thank you for sharing with us.

I was going to share "Rainbow Bridge" with you but Vettegirl beat me to it.

My thoughts and prayers are with you and yours at this sad time. When you're ready, go get another pup. Right now your probably saying "But I don't want another dog"-I know, I've been where you are now and have said those same words. When you feel the time is right don't forget about those pups that are in the animal shelters. They deserve a good home that is filled with a loving family. Another pup will never really fill the void of the pup you had to put down, but they sure have a way of easing the pain that is left behind.


Rev. D-


----------



## ronbo (Feb 26, 2009)

WoW....That's heavy.......What a beautiful story.

     Every once in a while I think about the day that my wife and I will have to say good-bye to our border collie/lab mix. It just tears me up.
   I will remember this story and I am sure it will soften the blow.
 Thank you for sharing that......

    Werdwolf,
   My heart goes out to you and yours, hang in there man.
     Ron


----------



## azkitch (Feb 27, 2009)

About a week earlier, I found our longtime pet Pesky the Cat, whose contract had expired on our porch. I know how many feel about cats, but he was the most lovable, attentive guy--he'd come in every morning, jump on the bed and wait for his head rub. We had him 'bout 12 1/2 years, and he was a couple three when he adopted us; more like stumble onto us on the brink of starvation. Aspen is probably tryin' to play with him, and he's ignoring her. That's the way he always treated the interloper, Lizzie PitBull. Peace, love and Pets!
kitch


----------



## seenred (Mar 5, 2009)

I know this is belated, but I just discovered the thread.  My greatest sympathies on losing your friend and companion.  I can relate because my wife and I lost our lab to cancer just about a year ago after him being a part of our family for 13 years.  I still miss him, and think of him often.  God bless all dog lovers.


----------



## billbo (Mar 8, 2009)

We just lost our dog of 12 1/2 years on Dec 1. I still miss her alot. Thanks for giving me a reason to think of her!


----------



## ocsnapper (Jul 13, 2009)

Sorry to hear... any pet is a hard lost to deal with.. Just look up days will get better..


----------



## old poi dog (Jul 13, 2009)

I am sorry to hear of your loss.  Its been eight years since we lost our Nohea, and though we have her sister and 2 other doggies, we still miss her.  Take Care.


----------



## 66galaxie (Jul 13, 2009)

Sorry to hear about your loss.
I've had my little girl for almost 14 years and I'm sure that time will be coming.
Years ago a girlfriend of mine had a dog, we lived together a few years. When we broke up she left the dog with me. I liked that. But after a few weeks it got sick and died. I was totally crushed, swore I would never have one again. I found this one walking through traffic on my street, nobody ever claimed her ( their loss) been the best dog ever.


----------



## gnubee (Jul 13, 2009)

I am so sorry to hear of your loss. My dogs are as loved as my children are. I have lost a few over the years and its the hardest thing I have ever gone through. 

I will say a prayer for Aspen . 

My pups and I will throw a stick in Aspens honor tomorrow at the park.


----------



## smokeamotive (Jul 13, 2009)

Sorry to hear of your loss. Have gone through this twice in two years with my "Children". Its never easy. Thoughts and prayers go out to you and yours and of course Aspen.


----------



## smokindave (Jul 13, 2009)

She's a beautiful pup.  I'm sorry.


----------



## flash (Jul 13, 2009)

God, I hate reading these. My little guy is 14 now and losing his hearing. I know he is on the downside of life. He has been such a joy to my wife and I. I will feel your pain one day. Hopefully not too soon.
 Remember the good times you had. You'll meet again on the Rainbow Bridge.


----------



## the dude abides (Jul 13, 2009)

Aww man.  I'm sorry to hear about this.  We're all thinking of you.  Many of us have felt the loss of a family member, pets included, and understand what you're going through.  Keep your chin up and you will get through this.


----------

